# Help!



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Arrow is gasping for breath, continuously opening her mouth and sqeaking. I know rats can't throw up, but she looks like she's trying to continuously. She's so listless and just laying there. She's been so thin since she had pnumonia and today I gave her some almond milk from an eyedropper. Did I accidentally give her too much and kill her? It wasn't more than what her medicine dose was. Her weight has beenm continually dropping since yesterday


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

She sounds very ill.. Has she seen a vet? Gasping for air is usually the last effort to be able to breath. She needs to see a vet right away and get at least a steroid injection for immediate releif and medicine and treatments to fix whatever is wrong. You said she had pneumonia, is sounds like it is back. What did the vet say when they told you she had it? what treatments did they give you? Here is a helpful article you can read about respiratory treatment options: http://ratfanclub.org/resp.html She likely needs more aggressive treatment than what your vet originally prescribed. If her medicine hasn't improved her health in 2-3 days after you started giving it to her then the rest of the dosage is not enough to help her get over it. Look at that article and see what it says given your situation. Gasping for air is serious. If you have any VERY dark chocolate (above 70%) see if she will eat a little, that could help her breathe slightly easier and she may stop gasping, but it's only temporary and she will need to see a vet very very soon. Almond milk would be fine, don't worry about that. If it was from the almond milk and choking, she would have starting reacting the second you gave it to her.

For her weight, once she is better and no longer gasping for air, try Nutrical. That will put weight on her fairly quickly. Weight loss is also a very serious sign of illness, so she will need to go back to the vet for better medicine.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Here is a part of the article that may be most relevant to you:

"
*Treating Mycoplasma*​ The antibiotics that tend to be most effective against mycoplasma are doxycycline and enrofloxacin. There are different strains of mycoplasma that are more or less resistant to various antibiotics. In some cases, a strain will respond best to both doxycycline and enrofloxacin together.

Because mycoplasma is a very resistant organism, treatment must be persistent. Humans can contract a version of mycoplasma which is a different disease than what rats get (humans get _Mycoplasma pneumoniae_) and when they do the treatment is antibiotics for 1-2 years!

I recommend treating mycoplasma for at least 6-12 weeks at a time or even much longer. An older rat with chronic symptoms and/or heart disease should be on enrofloxacin and/or doxycyclinefor the rest of his life. Both these antibiotics are usually well tolerated by rats for long periods of time. I have had some of my rats on enrofloxacin or doxycycline for over a year with good results, and one of my vet’s patients lived to be over 4 years old and was on Baytril the last 2 years of her life!"

She recommends Doxy/Baytril (enrofloxacin) combo to help with pneumonia caused from mycoplasma. How old is your girl? Amoxycillin is supposedly also very good at treating secondary infections.

Here is another segment of the article:

"
*Secondary Infections*​ Mycoplasma makes rats more susceptible to secondary bacterial infections from a variety of bacteria. These infections are usually opportunistic, taking advantage of a break in the immune system, and are not usually contagious, but they can be deadly, and sometimes within just 12-24 hours! For this reason, I recommend that amoxicillin be the first antibiotic tried in most cases. If your rat appears at all sick or lethargic, I recommend starting him or her on amoxicillin ASAP! That is why I recommend all rat owners have amoxicillin on hand at all times.

If a rat appears quite ill, then it is a good idea to give both amoxicillin and enrofloxacin at the same time. Both are bacteriocidal and work well together. Amoxicillin can also be used in combination with doxycycline, because they work on different bacteria. Another good combination for severe symptoms is gentamicin and amoxicillin. Both of these combinations target secondary infections as well as mycoplasma. I recommend treating secondary infections for a minimum of 2-3 weeks or until symptoms have been gone at least a week. "


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you. I'd take her to teh vet right now, but I they're all closed tonight. She was at a vet a few weeks ago and he said there was a little mucus but that she didn't need more medicine and had recovered. She was on baytril. It's 1 am now where I live. The vet won't be able to see her for at least the next eight hours. i can only hope she makes it that long. Thank you for answering fast. I really need support now


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Here is another section that talks about gasping and weight loss. I keep coming across these thing when rereading the article, I hope it's ok I'm posting so much. I hope it helps!

"
When treating respiratory symptoms in rats with amoxicillin, if the symptoms do not improve within 3 days of treatment, then you should switch to doxycycline, which tends to work well for mycoplasma. 
Symptoms of advanced lung or heart disease can include labored breathing, weight loss, blue extremities, and respiratory distress, which can cause a rat to gasp through her mouth or become agitated and dash about in panic. For the treatment of respiratory distress, see the article on First Aid. If treatment cannot prevent such attacks, euthanasia is the kindest action.

Mycoplasma usually causes only respiratory symptoms. Other symptoms such as loss of appetite, lethargy, rough coat, and hunched posture are usually caused by a secondary infection or other disease, and should be treated immediately with amoxicillin. A rat who is extremely lethargic and refuses to eat or drink needs amoxicillin force-fed. 

An infection can also damage the nasal cavity resulting in bleeding, which can be fatal. Nasal infections are difficult to cure and should be treated long-term with amoxicillin.
(For how to mix and use amoxicillin see “Giving Medications” and “Mixing Medications in a Liquid” below.)
"

And here is the article for First Aid she mentioned for labored breathing: http://ratfanclub.org/firstaid.html


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you. The only thing the first aid section mentioned that I can try for now is the steam. Hopefully that will clear her lungs enough for her to last until she can see a vet.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I know the panicky feeling of not knowing what to do when a rat is in distress and it's so much worse when it's a night time and there's nothing you can do. Is there an emergency vet you might be able to take her to?

For now, all you can do I guess is read those two article links I posted and see if there's anything you can do. You may also want to go to a different vet if he said there was mucous but she was "cured". Rats are almost never cured once they have a respiratory infection. And having mucous in the lungs is nowhere near "better" and your girl is proof of that right now. I'd definitely try a different vet if you can. If not, see what the article says and its dosage. Maybe print it out and highlight important parts and take it with you for the vet to read. Be insistent that you need the extra medicine and what kind of medicine you need.

My rabbit had something similar to respiratory disease that rats get. Debbie Ducommon (the person who wrote these articles and did these studies) is THE "Rat lady". I knew someone who worked at a shelter who was THE "rabbit lady" and she told me that my rabbit needed a type of penicillin injection. If it was a cream or something the rabbit needed to take orally, it is very toxic and could kill a rabbit. But if it is injected, it is perfectly safe and is the best treatment for a chronic problem like my rabbit had. I went to a vet who refused to give the injection because she had learned in vet school that it is toxic to rabbits to eat, but she did not learn that if injected it is very safe. I've seen 4 or 5 vets in the last 4 months, and none of them had even heard of rats getting megacolon or what treatments could be for it for my 2 babies who have it. You will unfortunately learn that many vets don't actually know very much about small animals... Soemtimes it is best to carefully research (be sure to always check for citations on studies done) by yourself and then talk to the vet about what you found. I had to tell my vet to give me the specific kind of medicine for my MC babies because he had no idea. Best of luck!! I hope your little girl will be ok.. I hope you find some very useful information in those articles to help her!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't have a car. I know a lady who will drive me, but she can't be reached now. Not many vets around here know anything about rats. I've made note of all the advice and if she survives until morning i'll let the vet know all about it. I'm so tired, but so afraid to go to sleep. If she's dying I don't want her to die alone or with just her sister. her sister was ill too, but looks very healthy now.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Update: She's still very listless and almost the same, but that awful choking way she was opening and closing her mouth has stopped. She isn't squeaking exactly, but there's a clicking sound when she breathes


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Now she sounds like a squeeky hinge


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Poor little girl.. Did you try the steam? You could also run the shower very hot and keep the door closed so the bathroom gets steamed up and put their cage in there. I'm glad she stopped the gasping, I hope that's a good sign. Have you tried getting her to eat at all? Get something very very tasty just to see if she's willing to eat it. If she is, that's still a pretty good sign.

How is she most comfortable? Is she the most comforatble and relaxed being held by you? Or most comfortable with her sister? Both? Maybe you can hold both of them for a while? If you need to sleep, don't worry too much about it. She will have her sister who she grew up with and is probably closest to. If she does pass, she will not be alone. If you're very worried, you can try taking a nap next to the cage so that you're right there and she can see you and if you wake up, you can immediately look in on her.

It sounds like she is doing better for now. Maybe you can go to sleep for a few hours and let her be with her sister and you can nap for a while. Set an alarm if you want so you can wake up and check in on her. Look up when your vet opens so you know when you can call them, and hopefully the lady will be willing to drive you over in the morning right away.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Tried it but she seemed too scared of it to keep her near it. Maybe the shower will help. She doesn't seem to want food, but I don't know how much of the food that disapeared from the bowl was her and how much was her sister. She may have eaten her fill today. She's standing on all fours now instead of laying, so she has some strength left at least. Maybe the little bit of steam she got helped. Yes the sister she is isolated with has always been her best friend out of the whole little. They're very close. Thankfully she's seeming a little better, yes. Hopefully she'll survive the night. I'll definately be checking on her throughout the night. I think if I'm going to stay on my feet I need to get sleep myself. Her cage is in my bedroom, so I'll be right beside her. Thank you so much. I think I'd have gone out of my mind without you as my lifeline.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Best of luck to you and your little Arrow, me and my ratties will have her in our thoughts. I think she will make it though =]


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

You're very welcome, I hope I could help a little bit. It sounds like she's perking up a little more, that's great! Hopefully you won't worry so much now and can sleep a little easier knowing that she is doing better and will hopefully be able to make it though tht night now until you can take her to the vet in morning. Keep us updated on your little girl, I hope she makes an awesome recovery!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Great news. She made it through the night. She seems so much better, still breathing heavy but standing up and climbing. She's clearly still ill, but doesn't look like she could die any second. I'll be leaving with her for the vet in about twenty minuets. Thank you both for your kind words and advice. I'll keep you updated on how she does.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

That's great! I'm glad she's feeling better! I hope that means that she'll respond well to any new treatments she's given!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

So glad I got her in, but the news was bad. She has a heart murmer, and the vet isn't sure if the fluid in her chest is from the heart murmer or the pnumonia coming back. She's on meds and when they're used I'm taking her for a follow up. He said not much can be done for a murmer and she may have as little as two months, but I'm planning to take her to a specialist in a town a bit further away.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Ah I'm so sorry, that's tough to hear.. I hope the medicine will help and hopefully the murmur isn't as bad as he predicted. Many animals and people live their whole lives with a murmur, so if it's not bad then I hope she will be ok. Maybe the noise he heard was just the gunk in her lungs? I hope the medicine clears up her breathing quickly too. What meds were you given this time? is the dosage hopefully also stronger?


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

It seems to be helping already. She's very lively tonight. still breathing hard, but much better than it was. The strange thing is her sister Marley, the one she's isolated with, had pneumonia too but seems fine now. I wonder if she has the same problem since they said it's genetic. Their sister Spector, now called Dora by her new owner, has the same breathing trouble, so I called and warned about what's happening with Arrow. She's on a stronger strength of Baytril, all they would give her. I wish they'd have given something stronger, but she did improve on that last time even though she didn't get truly well. Hopefully she'll be one of the lucky ones who gets a normal lifespan. It would be even better if you're right and it just sounds like a murmur.

I took her to a different vet than I usually do since I didn't think it would be good to wait for an appointment, but they don't normally treat rats. They said they usually send them to a certain other clinic, not the one I was taking her too. I'd never heard of it before, but I figured I'd listen to the recomendation. The strange thing is I work at Wal Mart, and a customer came through with pet supplies. I got talking about Arrow, and she told me she takes her exotics to the same place I was told about this morning. She gave them a glowing recomendation. My instincts were telling me to take her there even before that, but now it's like everything is pointing me that way. I think I'd rather take her there than her usual vet since if she has a murmur it seems like they should have picked up on it. So she has an appointment there in two weeks. They'll run some tests and find out what exactly we're facing.

I tell myself even if Arrow is dying, she's not dead yet. Where there's life there's hope.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Aw I'm so glad to hear she is doing better =] Sounds like a lot better. I'm glad they took her in even though they wouldn't normally. Hopefully this time around, the baytril will do it's thing all the way through. Don't worry too much about the dose not being too high. Sometimes a respiratory infection doesn't need too high of a dose, just a longer treatment time. The key is too keep her on the meds until she clears up, then they can stop. And the baytril should do that for her. You said your appointment with the other place is in two weeks? So she will be on the baytril until then? It sounds like a good plan. Even if she is not clear with the baytril in two weeks, it will at least help to clear a lot of that fluid and infection up in that time so hopefully you won't see her as rough as last night. And by that time, maybe the people where she is getting tests will be able to recommend something a little more aggressive and get her on the right track. But it sounds like you are doing everything right and have a great plan laid out for her =]


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

That's great! you sound like such a good rat mom who wants the best for her babies. I love reading stories like this (though not when the ratty is sick.). It's encouraging to read this and know that you're doing all you can to help your ratty and get vet treatments for her condition 

I hope that place that was recommended to you is as good as it sounds! It's so stressful when an animal gets sick around the holidays because so many vets are taking vacations and it's hard to get an appointment anywhere soon. I'm glad she feels better! how long is the treatment for? When we had a rat that kept getting a URI keep coming back all the time, he was finally put on a very aggressive treatment, twice a day for a month. The medicine was baytril and doxy (that's supposedly the best combo medication for treatment). and FINALLY that worked and *knock on wood* he hasn't had a problem again since. You can buy Doxy online to give along with the Baytril you were given. This thread here has linked where you can buy antibiotics online, adn that article I linked earlier has dosage information. you just need to know your girl's weight. http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?133082-Price-on-medication-and-is-this-a-good-combination

I hope she makes a speedy full recovery!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah I really want to do all that can be done for her. Hopefully it's enough.

She's on twice a day for two weeks, but that may get extended depending on what happens at her next vet visit. Oh thank you. I know her weight since when I knew she was getting thinner I bought one of those digital kitchen scales. I'll get some of that and hopefully that will help her make a better recovery. You've been an amazing help with your advice.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Just thought you might like to know, I gave her a piece of her favorite treat, pumpkin pie. she absolutely devoured it. inhaled is more like it. She definately has an appetite.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Glad she is eating well now =D How is she doing today?


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Much better thanks. Nights seem roughest on her, but each day is a little better. I could tell she felt a little heavier today and I weighed her. She's put on four grams. Still too thin to be healthy, but there's definately gradual improvement.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Any improvement is good as long as she keeps improving! I'm glad she's getting better! lol how cute that she likes pumpkin pie so much! Be sure to spoil her with lots of it! hehe


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Yeah I just hope the improvement continues. I have a good feeling about taking her to the other vet, that that will be what she needs to get really well again. Yup she'll be getting it every day


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Yay that's great! ^__^ I'm happy she's making it good turn around. Usually when rats are gasping for air like that, they're practically on death's door. Your girl must be a little fighter and really wants to stay with you! ;D Have you tried nutrical yet? If her breathing is better, it would be great for putting some extra weight on her, along with the pumpkin pie!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

She's a fighter all right. I could see it in her eyes that night I thought I'd lose her. She wasn't ready to give up. I'm so proud of her. Yeah I know she loves me She runs up my arm every time I reach into her cage. I have some nutrical ordered and on the way. Hopefully she takes it. She's a very picky eater. lol. pumpkin pie is the only treat she'll take every time.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Think I'm getting the hang of pics. This is the brave little lady we've been talking about.

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/IMG_1190_zps09886e5f.jpg.html?filters[user]=134684193&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2

she had to check out the camera

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/IMG_1183_zps2316274f.jpg.html?filters[user]=134684193&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=3

you can see her stripe, how she got her name.

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/I...[user]=134684193&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I've just caught up with this thread, I am so glad your darling lady is improving!! Keep us updated, you and your girl is in my thoughts.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

What a sweet little face <3 Such a cutie. One of my first rats was a black hoodie so I have a little soft spot for them  I hope she likes the nutrical! All my rats go bananas for it!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks She's beautiful isn't she? Funny thing is her entire litter is black hoodeds, but her mom is a champange hooded. her dad was a black hooded though. or at least the one her mom was caged with at the store, so I figure he must have been teh dad. I've always thought their markings are stunning. Yeah I hope so too. Her breathing is so much better. No squeeking, clicking, or gasping today. Now if I can just get her weight up she'll be healthy again. She seems to have stopped gaining weight, but is as active as always She hates the eyedropper, but licks up any medicine on the outside, so she must like teh taste of that. orange flavored this time. last time was strawberry and she seemed to like that too.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

If she doesn't like the meds, you can try soaking a treat she really likes in the meds an giving it to her. I actually finished up my girls doxy by soaking pumpkin pie in it X] Even though the doxy was cherry flavor, they didn't seem to mind that the crust was suddenly cherry because at least the pumpkin part was the same lol

Or if she just doesn't like the dropper, try just squirting it onto a spoon and letting her lick it off there. I had to do that with Valencia because we had an incident the first time I gave her meds and she doesn't trust the droppers anymore lol The plunger got stuck while she was grabbing the dropper with her mouth and suddenly shot all at once into her throat and needless to say, she did not like that haha

Soooo glad to hear she is doing so well now =] That was quite a turn around. Strong little girl you got there. And absolutely gorgeous! She almost looks agouti in that first picture, but black at the same time. Too sweet =]


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

lol. so Arrow isn't the only rat to love pumpkin pie. 

Thanks. Yeah it seems to be only the dropper she doesn't like, so if she'll take it in a treat or off a spoon that would be great. 

It feels great to know everyone is cheering for her. I was sure I'd lose her that night when her breathing was so bad. She's a determined little girl, and strong like you said. Thanks Yeah I've always thought she's a beauty. We always thought her color was unusual too. Black but not true black. All her siblings are the same. Wonder if it has to do with her mother being a champange hooded and her father being a black hooded.

She's in high spirits today. She and her sister got in compitition over a piece of Christmas cookie. Arrow actually won and ran off with it, and when I tried to give Marley a piece, Marley decided she didn't want any after all.

Jan 2. She goes in to have tests done for her heart murmur and see what meds if any she'll be kept on. biggest concern now is getting her weight back up.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Well while you are waiting for the nutrical to arrive, you can try loading her up on some higher protein, higher calorie food. I gave one of my girls live meal worms when she was looking a little slim while they adjusted to eating oxbow. She absolutely LOVED them! It was pretty gross watching her eat them but it did help her pack some weight back on.
That or nuts, high in protein and fat. Same with eggs and dog/cat kibbles. Avocado (make sure it is rip and use caution, the pit, rind, skin and leaves of avocados are toxic. The part of the fruit in contact with the pit has a higher concentration of toxins), olive oil on bread, coconut, peanut butter and baby food and ensure also help fatten them up a little. I wouldn't overload her with them but here and there should help.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

And for her color, her parents might be part of it =] She for sure is not true black.
This is my little black hooded girl







Very much true black lol her coat is the same shade as her eyes. But genetics can be funny sometimes. Her sister is a very light blue hooded even though the mother was tan hooded and the father was black hooded. No one knows where the blue came from haha And I don't know much about which colors are dominant/recessive in rats but I suppose it's always a possibility that she got a little of both. We have one black hooded boy at work who is true black all over except for a dark brown blotch on his head. It's really quite strange but too cute.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks. I've been trying with soymilk, but I'll try the other stuff too.


lol. love genetics. I see what you mean, especially about the eyes. Arrow's eyes are darker than her fur. I wonder what her color is called? Off black?

Update: she had another terrifying episode with her breathing today, but it passed after about an hour and she's back to normal again. well, normal except for her weight. What could be causeing this? If it's her heart murmur is she having heart attacks? My mom thinks maybe like a panic attack. One minuet I'd swear she's dying and the next she's fine.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

What does her breathing sound like when you hold her up to your ear? Do you hear any clicking, wheezing or a gurgling noise? If so, it might be that there is something in her chest that sometimes can make it a little hard for her to breathe and that can cause a rat to kind of freak out. What was she acting like during the episode?


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

There's a squeeking that sounds like a cross between a squeeky hinge and someone having the hickups. She doesn't always have that though. It starts up most often at night. When she has an attack she looks like she'd be throwing up if she could. She seems to not be able to hold up her own weight, and flops against me as I hold her. She'll barely move, and when she does it looks like it takes everything in her. She'll be squeaking and gasping. Then it will quiet to clicks and she'll move around more. Eventually it stops and you'd think it never happened. Sometimes you can see by her sides she's breathing very hard, but she doesn't always squeek when that happens. In fact she usually doesn't squeak when her sides are heaving. Most of the time though her breathing seems under control. Now that I think of it it almost reminds me of someone with asthma.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Well it sounds like if she is acting like that but then it quiets down to clicks then she might still have some fluid or mucus or something that might be collecting somewhere at times. Almost like when you get allergies . It gets built up and makes it hard for her to breathe but then clears up enough for her to breathe better again but not entirely and that is why she has a click. I'm just guessing but that's what it sounds like. Maybe you can call up that vet you are going to be taking her to and explain what she does and ask what might be the cause and ask if there is anything you can do to help control it or avoid it until you can get in and see them. Most vets don't mind giving some advice. Especially if she is a future patient.

In the mean time, I found this online and thought maybe it might help. I know you have heard of/tried steaming up the bathroom but this also has some other ideas as well as medications you might want to ask your vet about, including a bronchodilator for the attacks.

"In the case of severe respiratory illness, if your rat is gasping, constraint makes him (or her) even more tense adding to the stress of the situation. When you're having trouble breathing, the goal is to relax (it makes breathing easier). When rats are panicked, stroking them, consoling them, hugging them...that stuff makes him (or her) panic more (particularly the hugging - it makes them warm and it makes them feel trapped). When your rat is panicking, he (or she) is beyond reason and as such he (or she) is not comprehending of (or even tolerant of) your kind attempts.So...
If your rat has a respiratory illness, make your hands into a rat plate and be prepared for a dive (but don't cup him/her). Head over to your freezer and hold him in front of the open door. If the panicked breathing lessens, he's likely got a lot of fluid in his lungs so your next steps are to: 


1. Place him in a cage in a cool room/area and give him a piece of dark chocolate.
2. Call your vet. 
3. Come home with 3+ weeks worth of antibiotics and, if your vet agrees with your assessment (wet lungs), a steroid or diuretic to help do something about that fluid.
The freezer test may fail. If the gasping seems to get worse, head immediately to your bathroom, close the door, and turn on the hot water and shower. If the cold didn't help, the moisture should. If the moisture helps, his lungs are too dry so your next steps are to:

1. Set up a cage in the bathroom and run the hot water/shower for 20 minute sessions every 2-3 hours (or set up a humidifier by his cage)...and give him dark chocolate. 
2. Call your vet. 
3. Come home with 3+ weeks worth of antibiotics and, if your vet agrees with your assessment (dry lungs), a bronchodilator (e.g. aminophylline) to help relax his breathing."
Taken from http://www.ratballs.com/RatTails/Tails098.html


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you. The vet said pretty much the same thing this did. She hasn't had another attack yet, but I'll do what this says if she has another.


----------



## TheDragonsIris (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi Ilovemybabyrats. I just wanted to say how glad I am that you were able to get your little Arrow in to see the vet. I'm sorry to hear that she has some health problems, but it always makes me glad to hear that people try their darndest to get their rats in, even when they don't have an easy way of getting there. I really hope your rat has easier days ahead. Give her lots of love and kisses for us <3


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for your kind words My family thinks I'm crazy spending so much money to add months to her life when a rat normally only lives two years, but I couldn't live with myself if I didn't do all I can for her. I'll give her all the love I can.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Update, the nutrical arrived and I have been giving that and soymilk to her. She takes a little of the soymilk but seems to really like the nutrical. That's rare for her because usually the only treat she'll take is pumpkin pie. She'll lick the nutrical off my finger and has put on two more grams. She's had another attack, but this one much more minor, just opening her mouth a tad and breathing heavily rather than the desperate gasping it was before. Next vet appointment is day after tomorrow.


----------

